# help!!! lug nut caps



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I am going to Atlanta tomorrow for a goat 2 gather and notice my after market 18 rims/tires are very much gone in the rear( ie metal showing in the inside tread) so i put my stock rims/tires back on. but the lug nut caps will not go on. they have numbers on the inside of the caps. how do i put them on? yes it slides over the lug but it's to loose and will come off for sure. the socket i used for the lugs is to small for the caps


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*When the after market wheels were installed, were after market lug nuts put on as well? If so, they may be a different size then the OEM ones. If this is the case, you may need OEM lug nuts for the caps to attach to. 

I'd see no reason for the OEM lug nuts not accepting the lug nut caps. *


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes they are oem lugs with oem caps. my after market had their own lungs


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

This may sound a little weird, but... what about round velcro tabs inside the caps? You wont see them, and your caps wont fall off...?:confused You can get em at any rag shop or auto parts store...(had a similar problem with my T/A)...:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx for the replys. i have them on now. had to turn until i felt resiant, and than push them on


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

:cheers


----------

